# Post your jokes/pics/gifs at your rival's expense thread.



## Rebel Yell (Dec 10, 2013)

The season is winding down.  Let's have one last go at it before everyone goes into hibernation til signing day.

Post your best shots at your rival and send them home all butt hurt.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll start with predicting Auburn's future.....

Coming soon, 01/06/2013.....


----------



## formula1 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re:*

Here's one!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## bamaboy (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's one


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 10, 2013)

Here you go AUBURN fans,here is your #1


----------



## weagle (Dec 10, 2013)

First in line at the crow buffet.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 10, 2013)

Y'all keep it fun and CLEAN.

Any personal fouls may result in ejection.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all keep it fun and CLEAN.
> 
> Any personal fouls may result in ejection.



Nevrmond I better stay off of this thread then.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2013)

Ga Southern 26 

Uf 20


No pic needed.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 11, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga Southern 26
> 
> Uf 20
> 
> ...



Not needed, but still available.




Which leads to......


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 11, 2013)

that is freakin funny


----------

